# Is Dwayne Wade the next Jordan ?



## Seven (Oct 10, 2002)

I know you all might instantly answer no to this question , but think about it for a moment. First of all , by Jordan I mean a superstar type clutch player ala Jordan , Magic , Bird type guy. 


If you watched the game tonight , you saw how clutch Wade can be for this Miami team , and how much of a difference he makes when on the court. He was out there blocking shots , grabbing steals and hitting some amazing shots.

That 4th quarter stretch when he hit 8 straight points to give us the lead , the only thing I kept thinking was " wow , that was Jordan-esque. " Then you throw in the fact he is only a rookie , and it makes it that much more stunning. 


Now before you all answer no , answer this question - who was the last rookie to average 17 points , 6 assists and 4 rebounds a game during the playoffs ? 



I'll answer in a few to hopefully change some people's mind of just how great Dwayne Wade is / will be. 

He is a superstar.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

next Jordan, no, but he is going to be an all star for years to come. I dont think he will be like Jordan though, nobody is. He plays *like* Jordan, but of course wont be as good.

The only current player who has a chance of being like Jordan is Lebron.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Haha, I love the comments on how he's the next Jordan, enjoying it. I don't know, he may become Jordan-like, but definitely not Jordan (even if he hit that nasty fade-away shot!  ) 

Dwyane's my favorite player, and I'd love to see it happen, but it's pretty improbable. We'll see how he performs next year, but I speculate he'll be a better player, but no Jordan. He definitely looked like Jordan for awhile though..


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

John the Cool Kid is going to hate this thread.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Seven</b>!
> If you watched the game tonight , you saw how clutch Wade can be for this Miami team , and how much of a difference he makes when on the court. He was out there blocking shots , grabbing steals and hitting some amazing shots.
> 
> That 4th quarter stretch when he hit 8 straight points to give us the lead , the only thing I kept thinking was " wow , that was Jordan-esque. "


It certainly seemed like it didn't it? He was hitting those shots over THE Artest, the DPoY. I think there will never be a next Jordan, but based on these playoffs he just might be the closest thing to it. He willed them back in that game, just amazing play. 

*And he's just a rookie!* (well sophomore now since his season is over).


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

That incredible string of shots he put together in the 4th quarter just leaves me even more baffled as to why SVG chose to sit him at the end of the game. The clip of Rafer Alston chucking up that last shot is going to sicken me all summer.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> The only current player who has a chance of being like Jordan is Lebron.


I think LeBron will be something different than Jordan...I haven't seen a player like Bron before. Closest person I can think of is a Bernard King with passing ability. What a great rookie class this year though. If Wade Melo and Bron keep improving, that's 3 HoF in the bank. Amazing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> John the Cool Kid is going to hate this thread.


You can't deny that Wade was spectacular in the playoffs. And down the stretch of an elimination game he abused Ron Artest. Stan Van Gundy cost them that game not Wade.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> You can't deny that Wade was spectacular in the playoffs. And down the stretch of an elimination game he abused Ron Artest. Stan Van Gundy cost them that game not Wade.


I know, I've been a Wade fan since he was in college. He had a great playoffs. He should have had the ball at the end.

But, as talented as he is, I don't think he's going to be a Jordan, Magic, Bird level player.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> John the Cool Kid is going to hate this thread.


Not when I get to bump it up sometime down the line.


----------



## Seven (Oct 10, 2002)

Read my first sentence again people. I didn't say the NEXT Jordan , I realize there never will be another Jordan.

I just mean will he be on that same level of a Jordan , Magic and Bird ? He certaintly is clutch enough.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> Stan Van Gundy cost them that game not Wade.


I'd rather replace SVG in your sentence with Eddie Jones.. :laugh:


----------



## Ubonics (Jul 12, 2002)

Weirdly enough I was just looking at the box score and that thought went through my mind..."dude plays alot *like* Jordan. And then I come onto the forums and theres the thread. I agree there is no next MJ but I understand what you were saying. I def think he is that bonafide star. That will carry his team and then bury you w/ clutch shots. Damn the Heat are just gonna be sick for so many years. And what FA wouldn't want to come down to SouthBeach w/ that young talented team.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> Stan Van Gundy cost them that game not Wade.


Oh no, not another mean coach who tries to make his team lose. According to you there have been about ten of them so far in these playoffs.

Do players even lose games anymore? Or should we just have the two coaches walk out to halfcourt at the beginning of the game and the officials award the game to the team whose coach they like better?


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

lebron is more of a kobe, t-mac type now. Silas is not using him correctly, he shoud mold him into a magic/ jordan type instead of the kobe type.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow--when i saw this thread i was thinking

"this thread is going to get ripped apart for claiming Wade is MJ"

but surpisingly, we got some support


nobody is going to touch MJ's legacy....but I agree, Wade played _like_ Jordan tonight...but you can say that about alot of players too....

Wade is a great player--I think we can all agree on that


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> wow--when i saw this thread i was thinking
> 
> "this thread is going to get ripped apart for claiming Wade is MJ"
> ...


I was thinking the same thing.. :yes: 

It was good timing though, since Wade was god-like awhile ago.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Wade does remind me of Jordan somewhat in his style, attacking the basket. But I don't think he's a talent of that magnitude. I don't think he'll be personally dominating the league.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

yes, dwyane wade is the next MJ.

carmelo is also a wilt chamberlain/magic johnson/larry bird/oscar robertson/jerry west hybrid.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> yes, dwyane wade is the next MJ.
> 
> carmelo is also a wilt chamberlain/magic johnson/larry bird/oscar robertson/jerry west hybrid.


nobody is claiming he is the next MJ as of matter of fact maybe only 1 guy can succeed at that is Lebron James.

Anyways he can clutch for us when artest was guarding him.
EJ cost us the game with his bad shooting.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh no, not another mean coach who tries to make his team lose. According to you there have been about ten of them so far in these playoffs.
> ...


So Van Gundy didn't make two crucial mistakes that cost his team the ball game? 

I think he did. Drew up a play that should have went to Wade no matter what. It ended up going to Eddie Jones and lord knows what happened then.

Then after Artest missed the first FT, he puts Rasual Butler in, but not Dwyane Wade. That didn't make any sense. You can't tell me this type of brain fart by Van Gundy didn't hurt the team.


----------



## LordoftheMavs (May 19, 2004)

*Am I drunk or is Wade the next....*

First of all let me say, hats off to the Pacers/Heat for a great series. Hats off to the Heat for the way they battled. I'm a Mavs fan as you can guess from my username and could give two craps about the Pacers and Heat series. It seemed the least interesting of the second round. Plus I have a bit of a reason to hate on the Heat after Rafer (SKIP) his that last second buzzer beater against the Mavs that would pretty much exemplify how the whole damn season would go for my team this year.

All that said, I tuned in to the TIVO'ed second half tonight and was glad I did. Kudos to the Heat and thier fans. That was a tremendous atmosphere. Very college like with the intensity. The Pacers played the perfect Goliath to the Heat. 

Second, the Heat have Hella talent stocked up. (How 'bout a trade involving Grant or Haslem w/ the Mavs) What an underatted team they have been all year if you havent paid attention to the eastern conf much, which I haven't. 


I said all this to say this. As I turned ont the second half, I quickly realized that thier was one player on the court that was special. I'm not talking about Ron artest. He is special no doubt. I'm not taling about future HOF Reggie. As a completely impartial observer, I saw Dawayne Wade the ROOKIE turning into DAWAYNE WADE the SUPERSTAR right before my eyes. 

Is he the next Jordan. Only time will tell. But, what he did tonight, catapulted him above the ultra-atheletic-talented Lebron and the mighty-ultra-competitive Carmello, in my opinion.

I thought maybe I had drunk one to many beers and that I had gotten a little to excited, but when all 4 ESPN analysts didn't want to talk about anything but The Kid even though the Pacer had just won the series, I knew that I was not just drunk. 

That KID is just toooo goood. Next Jordan. I wouldn't be shocked after what I saw tonight. 

Next season I'm all over the Heat bandwagon. Make some room.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> 
> nobody is claiming he is the next MJ as of matter of fact maybe only 1 guy can succeed at that is Lebron James.
> ...


i could've sworn the topic read "Is Dwayne Wade the next Jordan?"

it's topics like this that absolutely prove how overrated wade is. i mean, jesus.

people get their panties in a wad when kobe bryant, who's about 10.248517 times better than wade, is compared to MJ.

now people are comparing wade to MJ? at some point you have to draw the line.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> i could've sworn the topic read "Is Dwayne Wade the next Jordan?"
> ...


Kobe is 10x better than Wade? You better back that up man..

And please read what the topic creator says, it's like you didn't read the thread and posted immediately..


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Seven</b>!
> I know you all might instantly answer no to this question , *but think about it for a moment. First of all , by Jordan I mean a superstar type clutch player ala Jordan , Magic , Bird type guy.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe is 10x better than Wade? You better back that up man..
> ...



kobe is ddefnitley way better then wade.. ask anyone around here and theyll say that.. that's that case closed.

KOBE IS UNREAL!id say maybe 50 times btter...


----------



## LordoftheMavs (May 19, 2004)

*edited: No need to call out posters. Also, please don't mask profanities.* 

Allright. Everyone is trying to have a little fun and enjoy what Wade and for that matter the Heat did in this series. 

*edited*


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks for bolding that. it's even worse. he's calling wade a superstar clutch player and comparing him to jordan, magic, and bird? because he had a couple of clutch games in the playoffs?

MJ, magic and bird?

does no one else see anything wrong with this? at all?


----------



## LordoftheMavs (May 19, 2004)

*edited: No need to call out posters*


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

Hmm, where to start...

There are similarities between MJ's game and Wade's. Both want the ball in the clutch. Both like pressure, and are calm and controlled under pressure. Both are very aggressive. 

That's about all the similarities i see. MJ had so many advantages over Wade, that it would take him a long time of straight practicing to become the player that MJ was. Their are 3 huge discrepancies in Wade's game when comparing it to Jordans:

1. He seems to rest on defense. A young/prime Michael Jordan was perhaps the most ready/aware defensive player i have ever watched play. Wade doesn't have the timing Jordan had either, or the anticipation (although his anticipation is good at times)

2. He has no outside/midrange shot. Although you could argue that Jordan didn't have an outside shot when he was coming into the league, that isn't really true. He could hit the open shot with ease, and if you gave him the open shot he'd take it as a challenge. I don't see that kind of shooting from wade, especially from outside the 3pt line. This makes him ineffective at times, as players can sag and nullify his quickness to a degree. 

3. He doesn't have MJ's body/athleticism. MJ was stronger, more cut, quicker, faster getting downcourt, 2 inches taller, had a larger wingspan, and much more explosive. Not to mention his control in the air, and jumping ability. Wade is quick, but imo their is no way he is as quick as jordan was.

You could look at that as just 3 differences, but there are about 15-20 individual skills/talents in there that Wade needs to improve (in most cases immensely) to ever reach Jordan's level. It isn't impossible, but in my mind its unlikely. 

And at this point, to state that Wade is a superstar is disrespectful to the 10-15 players in the league who are definitely better than him, and in my mind there are about 25 players in the league who are better than him.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LordoftheMavs</b>!
> *edited*


seek help.


----------



## LordoftheMavs (May 19, 2004)

*edited* You are bringing me back to earth on the Wade Kid.

But I keep remembering that Kid is a rookie. 

Compare MJ to Wade as a rook.

I'm seeing the Killer instinct. I'm seeing the take over the game in the 4th attitude. 

I'm not say Wade is the next Jordan, but I'm saying that I will tune into some Heat games next year 'cause I think this Kid has the potential.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> So Van Gundy didn't make two crucial mistakes that cost his team the ball game?
> ...


See this is what I was talking about when I started that "If Fisher had missed" thread on the Lakers board. If Fisher had missed that shot people would be blaming Phil Jackson for not making the play go to Kobe no matter what, just like you're blaming Van Gundy for not sending it to Wade no matter what. The coach is always the first to be blamed for a loss.

Unfortunately it's not that simple. For all we know the Heat tried to get Wade the ball but he wasn't open. Obviously it was a broken play. Eddie Jones's response to the broken play was to lose his composure and throw up a piece of crap shot. If you want to blame anyone for that it should be Eddie Jones not Stan Van Gundy.

As for the last shot I really don't see what you're talking about at all. The Heat needed a three, Wade is a slasher who can't hit a three-pointer to save his life. Rasual Butler is the better perimeter shooter.

You're really grasping at straws here. Both teams have good coaches. It's just that the Pacers have better players, so we won. Leave Stan Van Gundy alone.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i think Lakers fans are getting pissy b/c someone besides Kobe is being compared to MJ and having "Jordan like qualities"


read the thread before you attack dwyane, no one said he's as good as MJ

we've said he has "jordan like qualities" just like Kobe or LeBron do

chill out lakers fans...


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> i think Lakers fans are getting pissy b/c someone besides Kobe is being compared to MJ and having "Jordan like qualities"
> 
> 
> ...


if i was an angry laker fan, wouldn't i care that lebron is constantly compared to magic?

i don't. why? because that comparison is very valid. both are physically huge, talented PGs. comparing wade to MJ in any way is asinine. sorry.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> i think Lakers fans are getting pissy b/c someone besides Kobe is being compared to MJ and having "Jordan like qualities"
> 
> 
> ...


Funny thing is, no one in this thread is saying Wade does not have the potential, so it seems you're talking to a ghost.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> if i was an angry laker fan, wouldn't i care that lebron is constantly compared to magic?
> ...


Oh, it's because Kobe is experiencing some competition other than Tmac now..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i'm talking to a ghost? 


how about this spriggan guy who is making things up that aren't being said?

this thread, along with about 2-3 others made tonight are pointless and serve no purpose but to rip dwyane wade


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> i'm talking to a ghost?
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, this should stop right now. Can't anyone give Wade credit? I mean.. the least you can do is post something like..

"Oh, I don't think Wade can become anything like Jordan, but he had a good game tonight and he'll turn out to be a good player"

what you guys did was bash the idea...


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> i'm talking to a ghost?
> 
> 
> ...


what did i make up? did the thread maker not call wade a, and i quote, "superstar type clutch player ala Jordan , Magic , Bird type guy."?

must've been my imagination.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Seven</b>!
> Read my first sentence again people. I didn't say the NEXT Jordan , I realize there never will be another Jordan.
> 
> I just mean will he be on that same level of a Jordan , Magic and Bird ? He certaintly is clutch enough.


There's a difference between being the NEXT Jordan and being on the same level as Jordan, Magic and Bird? Seems substantially similar, to me.

Anyway, yes...Wade will definitely be at that level. Meanwhile, Carmelo Anthony will be at Eddie Jones' level.

*waits for John the Cool Kid's assault*


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> Unfortunately it's not that simple. For all we know the Heat tried to get Wade the ball but he wasn't open. Obviously it was a broken play. Eddie Jones's response to the broken play was to lose his composure and throw up a piece of crap shot. If you want to blame anyone for that it should be Eddie Jones not Stan Van Gundy.


I thought a major gripe with SVG was that Wade wasn't even on the floor for that final shot?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> There's a difference between being the NEXT Jordan and being on the same level as Jordan, Magic and Bird? Seems substantially similar, to me.
> 
> Anyway, yes...Wade will definitely be at that level. Meanwhile, Carmelo Anthony will be at Eddie Jones' level.
> ...


I agree, Wade is already the best guard in the league. See the Kobe vs. Wade thread, hes winning by a few votes.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought a major gripe with SVG was that Wade wasn't even on the floor for that final shot?


Did you read my entire post, or just the first paragraph?

Maybe my posts are too long sometimes, so I'll just quote what I wrote before for the benefit of the lazy.

"The Heat needed a three, Wade is a slasher who can't hit a three-pointer to save his life. Rasual Butler is the better perimeter shooter."


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you read my entire post, or just the first paragraph?


No, I read the whole thing, buddy...I simply assumed you meant that's why the ball didn't go to Wade. I didn't realize you were agreeing with decision not to even have him on the floor.

Since we're in a thread that involves Jordan, I'll note that Jordan was not a great three-point shooter, especially early on, and he was a great slasher...but as a very collected player who lived for big moments, he was still someone who garnered respect from opponents. So he obviously stayed on the court, even when the Bulls needed a three.

I can't really believe that Miami wouldn't have benefited from having Wade on the court, at least to draw some attention. With his "clutch" reputation, he would have drawn real attention, just like Bryant does despite not being the Lakers' best three-point shooter.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

We all know he isnt a great 3 point shooter but he had momentun on his side.
He could atleast try to find a open man while his passing ability.
Odom isnt a great 3 point shooter too.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

where are the 30+ people that voted for carmelo over wade?

if wade is a superduperstar clutch MJ/magic/bird hybrid, what's that make carmelo? what's that make lebron?

edit: make that 40+

seriously. wade is the next MJ, and carmelo is the next glenn robinson. that seems to be the general consensus among wade supporters.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

No, but he is gonna be one hell of a player.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

you guys keep hating wade for his success, we'll be here enjoying watching the kid play


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

Michael Jordan is on the court in the 4th quarter down three or down 9 or 20 some points.

Wade is riding the pine. For the last shot. Jordan never would be.

Here is my point great link of Jordans top 40 and this was one of them.

http://espn.go.com/nba/s/2003/0416/1539829.html

34. Refuse to lose. May 10, 1991. The Bulls go on to lose this playoff game to the 76ers by two points after being ahead two games to none. The significance is Jordan will never let the Bulls quit. They're down by 24, but Mike insists they can win the game. They end up losing by two as he gets 46 and the 76ers are beaten even with a win. The Bulls win the next two before going on to sweep the Pistons, winning 10 of 11 from that point on to win their first NBA title.

And the reason Wade game reminds us of Jordan is because MJ is his favorite player and he is a carbon copy of everything Jordan did. Like all those spin moves on the base line and at the top of the key trying to drive. All Jordan moves.

Im curious of where Wade ended on the top 30 players in this years NBA players if he even made it , for the poll someone started on this site.

I can remember he was no where close to the top 10. And now he is Like Jordan and others ? I think to really even be compared to MJ you have to finish your career.

I do like Wades determination and relentlessness on the court. But he has a lot of turn overs. And some times when he drives if he doesnt make the shot it looks really bad and he seems a bit out of control. I dont know I just wasnt blown away by any of his moves. If I want to watch them I can just put in a Bulls video.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Great post Jordan23, you made a lot of points and it hit the mark. I think most people are just saying that Dwyane reminded them of MJ for awhile, but he isn't that good yet. But seriously, anyone who plays like Jordan for one quarter or one game gets compared to Jordan.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade wasn't the first and won't be the last guard to be compared to MJ


but all we've said tonight is the Wade has shown MJ-like qualities....not that he is as good as MJ or will be as good as MJ.......

oh well, people can twist things around all they want to smash Wade---real basketball fans know that Dwyane is a very good player with great potential....we'll leave it at that


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> but all we've said tonight is the Wade has shown MJ-like qualities....not that he is as good as MJ or will be as good as MJ.......


Seven, the thread-starter, was asking if Wade would be on the same level as Jordan, Magic and Bird.



> I just mean will he be on that same level of a Jordan , Magic and Bird ? He certaintly is clutch enough.


That was what people found unrealistic.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> know you all might instantly answer no to this question , but think about it for a moment. First of all , by Jordan I mean a superstar type clutch player ala Jordan , Magic , Bird type guy.



I took it as him saying Wade made clutch plays like MJ, Magic, Bird


You could apply the same to Cassell, Bibby, Kobe, etc etc

Not as Wade is going to be a superstar like those HOFers


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i might've taken it that way if it wasn't for the incredibly stupid topic title. "Is Dwyane Wade the next Jordan?"


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan23</b>!
> I dont know I just wasnt blown away by any of his moves. If I want to watch them I can just put in a Bulls video.


Same thing for Kobe to me at least, you hit the nail on the head so hard it broke the floor.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

well i guess call us all crazy....


because the announcers on ESPN were also making comparisons to MJ of Wade's play........


maybe it's something in the water making us lose our minds


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

I think it's fine when ever anyone name drops Michael Jordan. Its just the way it is when you set the bar for all the accomplishments you achieved as the greatest shooting guard and in my judgement greatest basketball player to ever lace up sneakers.

It's obvious as the sky is blue that the Wade patterned his game after Michael Jordan. And he himself has admitted to MJ being his favorite player a lot like Allen Iverson. You can tell these guys go to the hole like MJ. But in my judgement thats where the comparisons stop.

Clutch = Making a shot to propell a team to victory. Thats what I always considered it.

But I see what you mean wade was clutch by hitting really athlethic and difficult shots when his team needed them. So yeah thats fair and probably right on as well.

But as someone pointed out Cassel and Bibby are clutch to but I wouldnt call them Jordan like. Nor do I think of Wade Jordan like. 

I guess my only concern about Wade who I do like to watch a lot by the way. I just think the jordan stuff is way to premature based on his driving ability and clutch shots he made (which some were winners and some were not) Just thought I would clairify that down here since I didnt up above.

but back to wade. I guess I wonder if he will be able to adapt to the point guard position and if so and becomes much better with the ball and his judgement and not turn it over so much. He could probably be a top 10 of all time point guard. If not better I believe he has that much potential but all we can do is wait and see.

But if wade gest moved to shooting guard I think he can be post uped a lot and I dont think he has that defensive tanasity to guard bigger players in the post or preassure them enough out on the wing on their jumpers. Maybe I'm wrong and he will prove me wrong. But when I think of shooting guards I think of Kobe Bryant, T-Mac, James Posey, Mobley, Allen Houston and etc 

Do you think Wade can match up with the best Shooting guards in the league on defense ? 

I just have a lot of questions about wade I guess. But If he can acclimate like has in the PG position I see him dominating like a Marbury or Isiah Thomas did.

I'm excited about Carmelo, Wade, and Lebron though. The NBA is looking better and better.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan23</b>!
> But if wade gest moved to shooting guard I think he can be post uped a lot and I dont think he has that defensive tanasity to guard bigger players in the post or preassure them enough out on the wing on their jumpers. Maybe I'm wrong and he will prove me wrong. But when I think of shooting guards I think of Kobe Bryant, T-Mac, James Posey, Mobley, Allen Houston and etc
> 
> Do you think Wade can match up with the best Shooting guards in the league on defense ?


You are right....Wade plays offense alot better not being PG. When Alston is in, Dwyane plays alot better off the ball not running the offense. 

Most people imagine that Dwyane will play 2 guard next year if we HOPEFULLY move Eddie Jones. The Heat would need a PG like Brent Barry. He plays the point but can guard the 2 guard, allowing Wade to play the 2 on offense but guard the opponents PG.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Most people imagine that Dwyane will play 2 guard next year if we HOPEFULLY move Eddie Jones. The Heat would need a PG like Brent Barry. He plays the point but can guard the 2 guard, allowing Wade to play the 2 on offense but guard the opponents PG.


If Wade can play alongside a Barry type point guard, he'll be extremely effective for the cross matching reasons you stated. I completely agree with that.


----------



## Seven (Oct 10, 2002)

By the way , here is the answer to the question I posed to start this thread - Suprise noone even guessed. 

*who was the last rookie to average 17 points , 6 assists and 4 rebounds a game during the playoffs ? * 


*Magic Johnson. *  


So simply all I am saying is we have NOT seen a rookie who is as clutch as Dwayne Wade has been this playoff series since Magic. 

That ability to take over late in games and lead his team as a rookie is something special , and that is why I posed the original question.

And yes I truly believe he has the potential to be in that category with MJ , Magic and Bird.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Seven</b>!
> By the way , here is the answer to the question I posed to start this thread - Suprise noone even guessed.
> 
> 
> ...


see Caron_Butler?

i wasn't making stuff up.


----------



## Seven (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> see Caron_Butler?
> ...



You argue so much , it is hard to keep track of what you are complaining about now.


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> And yes I truly believe he has the potential to be in that category with MJ , Magic and Bird.


Right on and good for you believing that. I got no problems with it . But I do agree to dissagree with you.

Because stats are not everything. And Magic won an NBA champtionship his rookie season. Magic started on the all star team as a Rookie. And had a marvelous career. But time will tell on Wade. And that is in no way to belittle anything Wade did his performance was awesome no doubt about it and I do see him becoming the catalyst of the Miami Heat in the years to come.

But yeah great stat line anyway for both rookies.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Seven</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You argue so much , it is hard to keep track of what you are complaining about now.


that last sentence. isn't it obvious? i've been "complaining" about the same damn thing the entire time.



> And yes I truly believe he has the potential to be in that category with MJ , Magic and Bird.


:no:


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LordoftheMavs</b>!
> *edited*
> 
> Allright. Everyone is trying to have a little fun and enjoy what Wade and for that matter the Heat did in this series.
> ...


Is it just me or does this guy sound like he should be posting stuff on fark.com?

****, please if you are gonna swear do it like this ****!!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Let's keep posts centered on basketball points, not on other users.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

spriggans...

you are right, we are wrong

wade is never going to be good--we are just feelling bad b/c we lost tonight and want to find something to make us feel better...


----------



## RunToFreeForFly (Jul 16, 2003)

His name show you he want it.

W in
A
D amn
E gg


Egg = o = ring


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RunToFreeForFly</b>!
> His name show you he want it.
> 
> W in
> ...


:uhoh:


----------



## NextBigThing (Jun 21, 2003)

First Michael Jordan is my favorite player of all time, and i too get annoyed when certain players gets compared to him time after time.

But, watching Dwyane in the games i've seen of him this season, he is something really special and just capped it off for me in game 6 hitting big shot after big shot to keep his team alive as long as possible. I don't get truly excited watching NBA games too much these days, but Wade gave me a feeling watching him last night that only a select few players have ever given me.

He's not as good as Jordan, but he does have little things he does now and then that give you a flashback in your head though. He probably won't ever be as good as Jordan, but damn I'm gonna enjoy watching him play in the future. I really hope he just keeps improving.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Seven</b>!
> Read my first sentence again people. I didn't say the NEXT Jordan , I realize there never will be another Jordan.
> 
> I just mean will he be on that <b>same level of a Jordan , Magic and Bird ?</b> He certaintly is clutch enough.


I think you need to review their individual stats <b>(Just think of how Bird averaged 24 PPG, 10RPG, and 6.345 apg - for more than 900 games</b> - hopefully you can recognize this) and then appreciate Wade and his game, all the while knowing that it'll be fortunate for LeBron to have their numbers - let alone Wade.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Richard Jefferson - 18.5ppg, 5.7rpg, 3.8apg, .498% fg's, 2.41 TO's. Age: 23

Jason Richardson - 18.7ppg, 6.7rpg, 2.9apg, .438 fg%, 2.51 TO's. Age: 23

Zach Randolph - 20.1ppg, 10.5rpg, 2.0apg, .485 fg%, 3.05 TO's. Age: 22

Dwyane Wade - 16.5ppg, 4rpg, 4.5apg, .465 fg%, 3.21 TO's. Age: 22

Andrei Kirilenko - 16.5ppg, 8.1rpg, 3.1apg, .443 fg%, 2.76 TO's. Age: 22

Joe Johnson - 16.7ppg, 4.7rpg, 4.4apg, .430 fg%, 2.43 TO's. Age: 22

Carlos Boozer - 15.5ppg, 11.4rpg, 2.0apg, .523 fg%, 1.79 TO's. Age: 22

Gilbert Arenas - 19.6ppg, 4.6rpg, 5.0apg, .392 fg%, 4.11 TO's. Age: 22

Amare Stoudemire - 20.6ppg, 9.0rpg, 1.4apg, .475 fg%, 3.22 TO's. Age: 21

Tony Parker - 14.7ppg, 3.2rpg, 5.5apg, .447 fg%, 2.39 TO's. Age: 21

Carmelo Anthony - 21ppg, 6.1rpg, 2.8apg, .426 fg%, 3.01 TO's. Age: 19

Lebron James - 20.9ppg, 5.5rpg, 5.9apg, .417 fg%, 3.46 TO's. Age: 19



Simple fact is, there are a multitude of guys in Wade's age group, many of whom are better and all of whom are at least comparable. The difference being that only three players on the list played on playoff teams. One of them got seriously overrated based on a few playoff games, and had people proclaiming he would easily be the best point guard in the league in two years - on top of making more than few apperances in the top 3 in "top 10 point guards" lists. How quickly that changed, no? The other one had a quietly great series against a tremendous Pistons' defense, but RJ is a guy who is completely overlooked on these boards more often than not, so it doesn't really surprise me.

I can't help but think that if any one of those other guys got in, hit a game winning shot (no easy task, granted, but still I'm trying to make a point here) and had a good series like Wade did they'd be the ones with countless threads named "Is _____ the next ____?" or, "Is ______ better than (Kidd/Kobe/Garnett/Duncan)?". It's called OPPS, Overrated by Playoff Performances Syndrome. Happened to Mike Bibby (who didn't even have a good series against the Lakers, just a few memorable shots), Tony Parker, and now it's happened to Dwyane Wade.

I'll be the first to admit that Wade is a spectacular player to watch, and he was a huge part of Miami's success and should be given credit for it. Just don't forget there are about 15 guys in the same age group that can be just as good or better.

I don't think any of those guys other than Lebron, Carmelo, and possibly Stoudemire even have a chance at being an all-time great. Look at the any of all-time greats - you knew they were going to be an all-time great as soon as they set foot in the league. Wade lacks size and shooting ability to be a dominant scorer like T-Mac is from the two guard, but doesn't have anything remotely close to resembling the court vision and decision making it takes to dominate as a point guard (something which only 3 guys have ever been able to do, really). If you had a debate about one of those aforementioned, I think it would have been how many rings they'd finish with when they retired, not which position they could play successfully.

Players don't always improve either. We take it as a given that all rookies will improve, but that's not the case. I'd go so far as to say Steve Francis has regressed a bit as a player (though that may have something to do with the role he has in JVG's offense - still, players play) from the time he was a 21 or 22 year old rookie.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

I think Richard Jefferson will be better than Wade.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Seven</b>!
> By the way , here is the answer to the question I posed to start this thread - Suprise noone even guessed.
> 
> *who was the last rookie to average 17 points , 6 assists and 4 rebounds a game during the playoffs ? *
> ...


17 / 6 / 4 - these are nice rookie numbers, but jesus, let's not make a mountain out of a molehill. jordan averaged 29 / 6 rpg / 8.5 apg as a rookie in the playoffs. duncan 20 & 9. barkely 18 & 11. hakeem 21 & 13 & 3 bpg. zo 24 & 10 and 3 bpg. robinson 24 & 12 & 4 bpg. worthy 18 & 5 & 3 on 60%. richmond 20 & 7 & 4. penny 19 & 7 & 7. webber 16 & 9 & 9.

he's been a quality rookie. he had a good playoffs. he's probably going to be very good. we have a long way to go before he resembles a great player, no less an all-time great. what he's done is far from unprecedented.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i'm not one to put much stock in stats, nor try to make a link between any two players based on some superficial, statististical similarity. stats reveal very little, i find, if not contextualized carefully. instead, there are choice moments, and performances _in_ those moments, that help me to value a player, and _then_ take a stab at projecting his future worth. there are other things that can do the same thing, sure, but they're all pretty much intangible. you can't really put your finger on them- and you certainly can't (or don't want to) quantify them.

there was one of those moments last night that revealed quite a bit to _me_- and i'm a little surprised that it went relatively unnoticed: jamaal tinsley dropped in a deuce with 2:20 left in the fourth to make it 71-67, and the ball happened to skip out of bounds (odom and wade, as well as the ref, happened to be retrieving it... lethargically). 

there was no palpable sense of urgency from anyone on the heat (on or off the court) to get that ball inbounds (or at least stop the clock). instead, in a close game where virtually every possession now held quite a bit of meaning, 10 seconds (from 2:20 to 2:10) ran off without the ball being inbounded. they were 10 seconds that went dead, forgotten forever (yet not so), as the shot clock didn't even begin. 

in my opinion, that kind of oversight is not reflective of a HOF player- or a championship contender (like michael, kobe, etc.). those 10 seconds, while they didn't mean anything "urgent" at the time, per se ("there were 2 mins left", right?), were close enough to the conclusion of the game that players/coaches with championship foresight would've understood their significance. now, i don't know if i'm indicting van gundy or the players (probably both), but i'm relatively sure that a champion like michael jordan would've, if thrust in the same situation, addressed the running clock and, if nothing else, called on the officials to STOP IT while the ball was being retrieved.

sure, maybe that kind of vigilance would've changed nothing in the end but as it stands, the heat didn't even have the opportunity to SEE whether the outcome could've been any different. saving those opportunities (not necessarily winning) and ultimately putting oneself in the greatest _position_ to win is, in a nutshell, what separates the good from the great- and the great from the greatest (imo).

i find that the ideal winner is a perfectionist, is well aware of the intangibles, and is not one to overlook the importance of small details. that winner, if present yesterday (whether on the bench, on the floor- anywhere) would have saved at least half of that lost time (probably more) and been in a position to put it to some use. 

will wade be a superstar? i don't know. but that one possession indicated to me that _no one_ currently on the heat possesses the _je ne sais quoi_ player attribute required to reach that golden status- at least not yet. 

peace


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan23</b>!
> 
> 
> Right on and good for you believing that. I got no problems with it . But I do agree to dissagree with you.
> ...


Dude, didnt Magic have a little bit of a better team his rookie season??

Wade doesnt have half the talent that Magics team had.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

wade had a very good rookie season. there's no reason we should be discussing him in any historical context. magic's name shouldn't be mentioned. bird's shouldn't be mentioned. jordan's shouldn't be mentioned. his rookie season we've seen countless times by many players who are blips on the map. he's very good, and is promising. but let him move up the charts of today's players. he's got work to do to do that.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Can Wade Be Like Mike?

Depends on what you mean.

Do you mean an all-star guard, a clutch shooter, someone who can turn it up a notch and carry a team on his back?

Yes, I think he can be that.

Do you mean the greatest player or one of the greatest players to play the game, who changed the face of basketball and became one of the most recognized faces on the planet, next to Mickey Mouse?

No, I don't think he can be that.

Do you mean someone who will dominate the competition to the point of leading his team to repeat threepeats?

No, I don't think he can do that either.

But he has the potential to be right up there with the great ones.


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> but let him move up the charts of today's players. he's got work to do to do that.


Absolutely. He has the talent and the desire, but he does have to work to get there. I'm just glad I get to watch the kid every game, man. He is just plain fun to watch.

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/basketball/heat/sfl-skolnick19may19,0,2018184.column?coll=sfla-sports-heat


----------



## RunToFreeForFly (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Can Wade Be Like Mike?
> 
> Depends on what you mean.
> ...


no conclusion:uhoh:


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Personally I hate all the comparisons. 

Players like Michael, Bird and Magic are special, and we won't see their reincarnation. However, we will see other players like them. 

For example, Kobe is the closest thing to Jordan (on the court).

LeBron reminds me of McGrady in his physique, but may been an even greater player (as he has better court vision etc.). 

All I know is that Wade is a PG, and Jordan was not. They will both be great players I'm sure (well Jordan obviously way). 

Wade is no Michael Jordan. Rather, Wade is the 1 and only incarnation of Wade, who will be a very special player and make a name of himself. Why follow in someone else's footsteps when you can take the first steps?


----------

